# B14 auto to manual swap



## Juandiaz173 (Jul 27, 2015)

can some one tell me everything g I would need for the swap please.


----------



## Jopet (Aug 10, 2009)

its engine specific.

For GA16DE read this: http://www.nissanforums.com/ga16de-1-6l-engine/134383-transmission-swap.html

SR20DE/VE read this: http://www.nissanforums.com/sr-series-engines-de-ve/48988-98-200sx-se-r-mt-swap.html


----------



## tewehijordan (2 mo ago)

Hey I need help with two things um one is my transmission swap and the other is adding more horsepower too my GA15 LOOKING AT LEAST 400 HP please contact me on 0210449917 please 🙏


----------

